# Mini Birdhouses



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well finally finished up Christmas ornaments. 32 mini birdhouses, 35ornaments, 12 bells, and a few snowmen. Here are a 4 newer versions I finished today along with 5 of the others I normally do. These are smaller than the others I have did. Everything is turned on these. The little flame on top, the roof, the body, the perch, the bottom of the birdhouse and the acorn finial on the bottom. I can do about 3 of the other style I turn to one of these but have just done the four. I got the idea from Bob Rosand. He told me to take his idea and run. I talked with him and he has a DVD out showing how to turn them. I thought I would get tired of turning all of it but these are a lot of fun to do and you need to be fairly accurate with your turning of the top and bottom finials to get them to look decent. First picture are the new ones I just tried. First one is Cherry, Maple, Walnut. The second is walnut, maple and gaboon ebony. The 3rd and 4th are walnut, maple and redheart.

Frank you had better get with it.:lol::laugh:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Bernie,

Those are fantastic! It will be a while before I will be ready to try anything like this, but you definitely are an inspiration to me. I was going to ask what woods you are using, but it seems you have already beaten me to the punch! Just now drooling over the Penn State Industries catalog...will definitely be placing an order tomorrow. Be looking for some newbie questions coming your way over the next weeks!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow, what detail!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job Bernie, but then again, it is ALWAYS a nice job where you are concerned. :dance3:

I really like the new style. I may have to find Bob's DVD on those.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Yep Bob they are different and take a little longer but sure are fun. The little finial flame and acorn sure help improve the turning skills. As you can see the first on the left is the first one turned. They got more refined as I went as the 4th on the right is the last one and I really like how it came out. They are in order of progression from left to right. Oh and Frank ask away. Lots of good people here and lots of knowledge.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Thanks everyone. Yep Bob they are different and take a little longer but sure are fun. The little finial flame and acorn sure help improve the turning skills. As you can see the first on the left is the first one turned. They got more refined as I went as the 4th on the right is the last one and I really like how it came out. They are in order of progression from left to right. Oh and Frank ask away.


I'm finding this fascinating. I went to Robert Rosand's site and took a look around. All of his bird houses are all quite large but your's look about the size of my thumb. Is this so? How did you find/make the birds in one of the pictures?

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...4d1250953360-birdhouses-mini-birdhouses-5.jpg

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

allthunbs said:


> I'm finding this fascinating. I went to Robert Rosand's site and took a look around. All of his bird houses are all quite large but your's look about the size of my thumb. Is this so? How did you find/make the birds in one of the pictures?
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...4d1250953360-birdhouses-mini-birdhouses-5.jpg
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Ron his birdhouses are no bigger than mine. If you read how to turn them on his web page you will see he uses the same blank I do. 4" by 2" square taken down to round of 1 1/4". The birds are from either Hobby Lobby or Michaels. You can get them in different sizes.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Bernie


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ron,

Are you a turner?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Bob said:


> Ron,
> 
> Are you a turner?


Nope but you must admit those little bird houses are intriguing. In my spare time (ha ha ha) I've been trying to figure out how to do them with a router.


----------

